
Not Everyone Is An Artist - seanwing
https://medium.com/@seanwing/everyone-is-not-an-artist-1a20f70bb70a#.sf4b7so8y
======
freethrow
That was lovely to read and I agree 100%.

------
bobby_9x
"This has left artists frustrated, desperately searching for ways to stand out
amongst all the noise, and furthermore, find sustainability amongst a fickle
social landscape."

This entire article reeks of elitism: A platform for the 'real' artists.

But this is going to be a problem with anything that can be digitized and put
on the Internet going forward: There is now way more noise than signal.

